# chuck screw



## itowbig (Mar 17, 2017)

i bought a cheap 3 inch 4 jaw chuck. (im not happy )  any who the thing has bad screws the ones that turn the chuck jaws . has anyone made a set of these, ive been googling till im blue. ive contacted the seller to get a refund , but if it dont work out then im stuck with chuck. hehehe so that means ive got to make some new screws and or the things that hold them in palce.  its a friggin junk chuck the way it is. just info its a sanou k72-80 chinese junk. (and yes im still kicking my self in the rear for buying this junk  ))


----------



## bazmak (Mar 17, 2017)

Most of the cheap chucks are of a poor standard however with a strip down and clean up etc they can be improved.


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 17, 2017)

I have recently bought a Sanou 5" six jaw and it's operation is smooth as silk straight out of the box, despite it being a cheapo.

Baz has the right idea, strip down, and because all jaws and screws are the same on an independent, try swapping them about a little. Usually it is just a bit of tight machining tolerance that causes the problem and a tiny bit of fettling on razor sharp corners with a very fine Arkansas stone and some slideway oil soon has them running perfectly.

BTW, almost every one of my chucks (loads of them) are of far eastern origin and I haven't a bad one amongst them, all very accurate and smooth.

John


----------



## rodw (Mar 18, 2017)

I spent quite a few hours with a file and emery paper over several sessions before the 4 jaw chuck bundled with my lathe was as smooth as silk. It may help to apply some engineers blue and look to see where it rubs off to identify tight spots. I don't use it very often but used it today and while I was installing it, I noticed a burr on  the chuck at one of the jaws that I had not noticed before, so I wondered if that had anything to do with my problems. I'm sure with some persistence, you will rescue it.


----------



## itowbig (Mar 18, 2017)

yup ive tried all the above its just no good the screws are bad ( IE ) not cut right in the first place. i used the dremal to clean up a little bit , but to no avail. the press in thingys that hold the screws in the chuck are very poor too contributing to the delima, for a fix on that i have it figgered out just cut them off and drill out then thread those for brass set screws made on the lathe. problem is i cant turn nothing with out the chuck at this time.  im thinking im just gunna let the belt out a notch and buy one from LMS. 
ive just about got this little 7x10  bugger all dialed in .. just having lots of issues with chucks. Thanks for the replies and posable solutions.


----------

